# LITTLEFOOT THE GALAPAGOS TORTOISE WEBCAM!!



## spikethebest (Jan 13, 2009)

FINALLY!!! IT IS FINALLY UP AND RUNNING!!! however, not without its technical difficulties. 

first and foremost, you need to change some simple settings in your internet explorer browser. you can not use anyother browser except internet explorer. sorry. 

please download this powerpoint to see exactly what settings need to be fixed. please follow it carefully, as it must be done correctly, or else you can not view the video. yes i know its a pain (but very easy to do, its just checking boxes), but once its done, its done forever, and NO-- it WONT affect anything else on your computer, it just enhances it!

click or copy/paste the link below to download the powerpoint
http://www.qps-inc.com/QSeeTS/enablingactivex/Enabling Active X.ppt

next go to this website to view the webcam-- littlefoot.mypets.ws

there should be a cab file that installs, if it doesnt, then you didnt correctly modify your internet explorer settings. please look at the powerpoint one more time and fix it.

then enter the following information

host-- littlefoot.mypets.ws
port- 80 (it should already be in there)
username - admin
password- 111111 (six ones)

click login

then you are done!! yay!!! then just right click on the cameras to view them full screen. i will be adding more cameras soon.

please email me if you have any problems or questions. 

also, if you see any suspicious behavior, or you see littlefoot has flipped over, or you see someone has stolen her, or she escapes, or anything out of the ordinary... please email me directly at [email protected]. there is a reward if your information leads to the recovery of Littlefoot if she is lost/stolen.

if you just have general questions or comments or suggestions, please reply to this thread, and i will address your issue.

thank you and enjoy watching my wonderful tortoise!!

-Cory


----------



## jasso2 (Jan 13, 2009)

u have a GALAPAGOS tortoise????


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 13, 2009)

yup! are you able to view the webcam?


----------



## jasso2 (Jan 13, 2009)

thats awesome! not yet but as soon as i get home ill view it, job blocks out a lot. Anyways thats super spike! u are offically the awesome in my book.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 13, 2009)

haha thanks! i hope you enjoy it. during the night you can still view her, i have a camera in her heated hot house that she sleeps in at night. she moves around a lot at night, its sooo cute!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 13, 2009)

I copy/pasted the PowerPoint link to Internet explorer and I get a message that the page cannot be found.

This is what I copy/pasted:

http://www.qps-inc.com/QSeeTS/enablingac...ve X.ppt

Yvonne

ok, I clicked on your link and was taken to a spot where I'm supposed to click to download "openoffice 3.0" should I download that?

Yvonne


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 13, 2009)

do you have microsoft powerpoint on your computer? also try this...

right click on the link, select "save target as", save the file on your computer, then open it from your computer.

you can only open it if you have powerpoint, if you dont, i can give you a powerpoint viewer, so I can just explain to you how to modify your internet explorer to be able to view the video.

let me know, i am here to help!



emysemys said:


> ok, I clicked on your link and was taken to a spot where I'm supposed to click to download "openoffice 3.0" should I download that?
> 
> Yvonne



you clicked on this link... littlefoot.mypets.ws

and it gave you that? do you know how to take screen shots and send it to me?

or.... let me remotely access your computer, and i'll just change the settings myself for you, that will probably be much easier. 

i will PM you now.

if anyone needs help, and is not that technically inclined, i am more than willing to help. 

i will access your computer remotely, just for a few minutes, while you are watching, and perform all the necessary fixes to your internet explorer to be able to view the video.

to get more information on how this process works, go here... www.showmypc.com

its real simple, free, and its temporary, i wont always have access, and you can kick me off anytime you want.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, it wasn't easy...I'm almost totally computer-illiterate!! But Cory helped me and I can now view Littlefoot where ever he is in his yard! What a great thing for tortoise owners to have. I WANT THIS CAMERA SYSTEM!!!!!!

Yvonne


----------



## jasso2 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey spike i got it! man its awesome i ran it back to when littlefoot first gets into his rest spot! so awesome! btw little foot is bad a$$.


----------



## purpod (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Cory ~ Congrats on getting your webcam up and running for your sweeetie ~ she is adorable, Bud. 

 Perhaps when the weekend comes I'll have ya go to my puter and do what you need to do ~ Lord knows I won't be able to figure it out.. I already have Symantec pcAnywhere on my desk top, so it should be easy for ya to help me with remote access..

Looking forward to seeing your Lil' Foot again!
Purpod


----------



## Isa (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmm I still can't see Littlefoot.
When I click Login, a little box that says <Connect failed, reason:no stream timeout> appears.
Did I do something wrong?


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 14, 2009)

that is because you have a firewall. either the windows firewall, or a virus protection software. whichever it is, you need to disable it or turn it off.

you are almost there. emysemys has the same problem, and i temporarly turned off her virus protection, and it worked just fine.


----------



## Isa (Jan 14, 2009)

IT WORKED .
I just saw Littlefoor , she is so adorable, I think she was sleeping, she was moving her back legs, soooo cute .
Really nice system Cory!


----------



## christinag (Jan 14, 2009)

She's cute! I saw her move in her sleep, he he. My boys will be so excited to watch her tomorrow when she's awake. Thanks for letting us all see her!


----------



## Q-See Support Man (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Spike!

I finally made it here! I really love littlefoot and she made my presentaion a success! Ppl really enjoyed watching her and the other little guys swimming around. They also loved the fact that you can be any where in the world to view your pets. Thanks Spike.

BTW... For ppl that wish not to change their settings or you're having a hard time loggin, then please download the following sowftware.
http://www.q-see.com/files/software/6204-9PCViewerD6v265.zip

Enjoy!


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Q-See Support Man!!

Thanks for finding us! I want to formally thank you for all your help. Q-See Support Man really made all of this possible for everyone! He is extremely knowledgable about computers, networking, cameras, and everything of the sort. On top of that... he loves turtles and tortoises!!!

I'm glad your presentation went smoothly and people 3000 miles away were able to see my pets in real-time!

I am going to get him either a baby sulcata or a baby leopard tortoise. He hasn't told me which one he wants yet.

If anyone is having any problems at all accessing the webcam, please contact me or Q-See Support Man.

Thanks everyone for all your kind words.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 18, 2009)

the littlefoot cam will be temporiarly down for some maintance and to ad some features. please stay tuned, but you can still see my eastern painted turtle!

if you still need some help viewing the cams, please let me know.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 21, 2009)

CAM is back up, and you can see Littlefoot walk around, eat her food, bask in the sunshine. I had to take her hot house cam down for a bit, but I will be adding more cameras soon.

Please, if anyone CANT view the cameras, please let me know. 

HOW MANY OF YOU ARE ACTUALLY WATCHING HER? im just curious if you guys are still interested? any suggestions or comments at all?


----------



## Karyn (Jan 21, 2009)

I would love to watch her, but I have a MAC which doesn't support internet explorer. 
Karyn


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 21, 2009)

you sure??

try here....


http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Internet-Utilities/Internet-Explorer.shtml


----------



## Karyn (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey, thanks. I tried to download it before and could never get it. I'll your link a try.

Karyn


----------



## Isa (Jan 21, 2009)

Corey,
I just tried and I can only see camera 2. I tried to change but it does not work.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 22, 2009)

right click on the camera window, choose all channels, then double click the camera you want.


----------



## Isa (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Corey,
I will try that when I get home.


----------



## Millerlite (Jan 24, 2009)

i tried but cant view it.. i think i'm doing something wrong..... who knows... lol


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 22, 2009)

can I watch it fom a MAC? how is it?

tia


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 25, 2009)

So I did the powerpoint, I put in the website and it comes up say no site found?? Help!!


----------



## koopakid (May 28, 2009)

i've tried and tried and i just can't seem to get it to work!!!!! what am i to do????????? i must see some galapagosness!...lol

i followed the powerpoint a few times through. 
it says that the address was broken. im not sure if i put the correct ip address.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 28, 2009)

Please know that Spikethebest is out of town right now and will respond as soon as possible I am sure.


----------



## laurun3 (May 31, 2009)

Hey,

When I tried to login is said invalid username??? I used littlefoot.mypets.ws so I'm not sure what to do. Let me know what I can do when ya get back in town so I can view your torts 

Thanks,
-Lauren


----------



## way2gfy (Aug 4, 2009)

I tried, but didn't work.  I even tried turning off my firewall and the security program. I have Powerpoint on my PC here at work. I copied the link: http://www.qps-inc.com/QSeeTS/enablingactivex/Enabling Active X.ppt and pasted into new internet explorer window. I got an error message. I really want to see yours, especially when they are sleeping.

Dee




spikethebest said:


> FINALLY!!! IT IS FINALLY UP AND RUNNING!!! however, not without its technical difficulties.
> 
> first and foremost, you need to change some simple settings in your internet explorer browser. you can not use anyother browser except internet explorer. sorry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Spike has been gone for some time now doing some type of Military training I believe. So until such a time as he returns this thread is closed. Sorry !


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 4, 2010)

for an updated link to how to watch Littlefoot 24/7 please go here...

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-11760.html


----------

